#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Fuzzy Neural Networks, classroom notes

## Simmi Joshi

Similar to the way the fuzzy neuron and the neo-fuzzy neuron were  designed, different types of fuzzy neural networks have been developed  and applied to distinct tasks. A fuzzy neural network (FNN) is a  connectionist model for fuzzy rules implementation and inference.





  Similar Threads: C++ Neural Networks and Fuzzy Logic Fuzzy Logic in artificial Neural Networks (automated automobiles)- Engineering Seminar & Presentation [PPT & Report] Neural Networks Can Memorize and Approximate Fuzzy Rules, download classroom notes Fuzzy Systems for Knowledge Engineering in Neural Networks free pdf Fuzzy neurons and fuzzy neural networks ebook free download pdf

----------

